# Recommendations for a portable Sirius receiver...



## Hardin Thicke (Jun 18, 2008)

I've been using a first generation Sirius Sportster my vehicles for years and it's on it's last legs. I currently have docks in my 3 vehicles, each with its own antenna, and 12V supply. With age, the antennas have become intermittent, and everything is generally run down. 


I'm looking for a receiver that will easily transfer for car to car, and hopefully, would have a built in antenna, or something I can put on the dashboard. Line out vs. FM modulator isn't an issue. Is there anything out there that would fit my requirements?


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

You should be able to keep using the docks with the latest models. As for the antennas, I have always put mine inside the vehicle, either on the front dash or rear hat rack. An alternative is to buy a better aftermarket external vehicle antenna that's not magnetic, but requires drilling to install and can be painted to match. 

I have a Sportster 4 and like it a lot. The Sportster 5 is the same, just with a fancier color screen. My only complaint is that like all LCD screens, it can't be seen when wearing polarized sunglasses. Also, the buttons are a bit small. I am soon going to replace my factory car stereo with an aftermarket unit and use the SC-C1 - I just hate not having integrated Sirius.


----------



## Hardin Thicke (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, Rodney. I have the original Sportster, and I don't believe the form factor is compatible with the new Sportster (thanks Sirius!). I'm currently using it in my beater I drive back and for to work (100 miles round trip) and have the antenna sitting on a suction cup shelf on the window. It works fairly well there. It woudl be nice to have something that was self contained similar to a GPS unit where the antenna was built into the radio. Then all you'd have to do is power it. Any experience with the Stiletto?


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Sorry, no experience with the Stilletto. I had a friend with one and he complained a lot about reception. And you are right - the docks changed. I forgot about those older rounded models.


----------

